# Moving to Ravenna



## TNTRower (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

My company has me moving to Ravenna in the next few months. I have all the basics down as they provide very good relocation assistance. What I am trying to find out is the information that only folks who live in the area know.

For example, what are some good restaurants? Where are the great leisure areas for families? I am headed over in a couple of days for a month long project and I wanted to get a lay of the land as much as possible. My family and I love Historical and Cultural events and locations.

I would love to hear what folks have to say!


----------

